# Envoyer un fax depuis un Mac vers un Fax en réseau



## pacou (10 Novembre 2007)

Voilà un petit problème, ou plutôt un truc qui me rendrait bien service :

J'ai une Epson CX11NF. Machine tip top imprimante réseau, copieur, scan réseau et fax.

J'aimerais pouvoir envoyer un fax depuis mon Mac comme j'imprime, ça m'éviterais d'imprimer une page de garde.

La fonction fax du mac, même si elle est rudimentaire en terme d'archivage me parait sympa mais pas moyen d'envoyer la fax vers cette machine en réseau. Pour info, cela semble possible sur WXP.

Je suis sous Léopard, au fait.

Si une bonne âme a une expérience  de cela ... Je n'ai pour ma part rien trouvé


----------



## pacou (14 Novembre 2007)

SVP

Même pour dire :sleep: ou  

Que quelqu'un me dise si c'est possible.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2007)

Je ne suis pas convaincu que &#231;a le soit, tu n'as pas de modem RTC, sur ton Mac ?


----------



## pacou (19 Novembre 2007)

Je n'ai pas de modem, non.

c'est une option, et je ne l'ai pas pris.

L'autre solution c'est le fax via IP. Keyyo propose ça sur W$ mais pas sur Mac.

Y a t-il ce type de logiciel sur Mac?


----------



## tornade13 (25 Novembre 2007)

Salut

Je suis sur le meme problème, la téléphonie Keyyo marche parfaitement mais pour le Fax il nous demande de bien vouloir se tourner vers u client hylafax compatible MAC  , j'ai trouvé Machylafax mais hormis me balancer des messages d'erreurs c'est tout ce qu'il sait faire ce truc  il y'a aussi hylafaxsender en java mais je pige pas trop son fonctionement, bref encore un vide énorme entre notre plateforme et celle de nos amis de chez Windows qui on foule de clients hylafax mais surtout fonctionelle :rose:


----------



## pacou (26 Novembre 2007)

Tiens, moi aussi sur keyyo

Je leur ai même posé la question et ils m'ont envoyé vers un truc de 1996 sur OS 8 ou un truc comme ça. bref, rien sur Mac OS X.

Tu es plus avancé que moi et je vais essayer ces bidules.

Merci.


----------



## tornade13 (26 Novembre 2007)

Salut

Je les ai eu au téléphone ce matin, il n'ont pas de solution pour l'envoi de Fax pour notre Plateforme mais parait il qu'ils bossent sur le portage de leur logiciel :mouais: 

Connaissant les hotlines, c'est un bon moyen pour nous laisser encore attendre, ceci dit j'ai essayé le soft sur PC ça marche impec.

Si tu a des nouvelles fais moi signe


----------



## pacou (27 Novembre 2007)

tornade13 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Connaissant les hotlines, c'est un bon moyen pour nous laisser encore attendre, ceci dit j'ai essayé le soft sur PC ça marche impec.



Tu voulais certainement dire "un bon moyen pour botter en touche" ?

C'est comme l'annuaire universel : on n'est pas dessus parce qu'ils sont "en négociation" avec Pages Jaunes ou je ne sais qui ...

Sinon, keyyo, je trouve ça pas mal.

Le Soft sur PC, il fait quoi? C'est VRAIMENT bien? Tu peux archiver tes fax sur le Mac?


[MAJ] J'ai trouvé un autre logiciel : jHylafax
Il a un problème majeur : il n'envoie que des fichier Postscript dont le nom ne comporte pas d'espace. Mais il marche.

http://jhylafax.sourceforge.net/


----------



## tornade13 (27 Novembre 2007)

Salut

Le logiciel PCtofax de keyyo marche très bien en envoi mais en archivage j'ai pas fais gaffes, je me sers rarement du FAX.

Une fois PCtofax installé tu te sert de n'importe quelles applications, tu fais imprimer, tu sélectionne Keyyofax qui s'est immiscé dans le sous menu et hop PCtofax se lance te demande d'indiquer le N° de Fax, et c'est parti  

Tu reçois dans les secondes qui suivent un mail de Keyyo confirmant la réussite ou non de l'envoi, si le portage se fait sur Mac c'est le top :love: 


Je vais essayer le soft que tu m'indique 


*Jhylafax fonctionne pas non plus ?  Time out a chaque fois ? quels sont les paramètres que tu as rentré stp ?*


----------



## pacou (27 Novembre 2007)

Les réglages sont indiqués sur le site de keyyo, dans la rubrique notices d'utilisation, paramètrage experts :

serveur : fax.phonesystem.com
port : 21
identifiant : ton numéro de fax
pass : un mot indiqué dans tes services.

Par ailleurs, je continue mes recherches sur hylafax. C'est passionnant. enfin, un peu, quoi ...


----------



## tornade13 (27 Novembre 2007)

Les réglages sont pourtant bon


----------



## pacou (27 Novembre 2007)

Il y a un détail qu'il faut garder à l'esprit : ça n'envoie que des fichiers postscript (*.ps) rien d'autre.

Mac OS X sait nativement produire ce type de fichier via impression -> pdf -> sauvegarder en fichier PostScript ...

C'est peut être ça.

Après, l'envoi, on reçoit un message d'erreur mais j'ai testé en m'envoyant un fax à moi même (il n'y a pas de sonnerie "occupé"  ) et ça a marché.

Autre détail : il n'aime pas les espaces dans les noms de fichier. C'est un peu gênant tout ça mais ça a le mérite d'exister. Je cherche autre chose, mais y a pas grand chose ...


----------



## tornade13 (27 Novembre 2007)

Merci Pacou de toutes ses explication mais pour moi rien a faire j'ai bien un .ps sans espace tout est ok mais au bout de 1 minute il me met Time Out  

Personnellement j'aurais aimé que Machylafax fonctionne il est très bien fait mais j'ai déja contacté 2 fois l'auteur du prog mais c'est silence total, curieux pour un shareware.

Si tu as des infos supplémentaire sur hylafax hésite pas a me contacter...


----------



## pacou (30 Novembre 2007)

Aux dernières nouvelles, je crois que chez keyyo, ils se grattent la tête (du moins j'espère que c'est la tête).

Explications : 
1 - j'essaie jHylafax et je peux envoyer de manière pas pratique du tout un fax mais au démarrage du logiciel, j'ai un message d'erreur, toujours le même.
2 - j'essaie MacHylafax, interface et usage pratique. Je ne peux envoyer de message, un message d'erreur toujours le même.
3 - Phone to keyyo : je leur raconte mon histoire, lâche par inadvertance que j'utilise des logiciels sur Mac dont ils n'assurent pas le support et ils me jettent. Je me rattrape à un branche : les mesages proviennent de leur serveur, pas de mes logiciels. Il me demande quand même d'essayer leur freeware sur XP pour vérifier si c'est leur serveur.
4 - Essaie de keyyofax sur XP : pas de connexion.
5 - joie immense de celui qui gagne une manche : je leur envoie les mesage d'erreur que j'ai grâce au mac et que ne me donne pas leur logiciel.
6 - depuis j'ai reçu 2 mails 
      1er message: ils me rappellent dès maintenant tout de suite, puis 
      2eme message :
"Monsieur, 

Nous avons bien pris en compte votre déclaration d'incident concernant 
un problème d'envois de fax, celui-ci fait actuellement l'objet d'une 
enquête pour qualifier et identifier la source du dysfonctionnement.

Nos équipes reviendrons dès résolution du problème. 

Cordialement"

J'en conclu que nos problèmes viennent de chez eux et qu'ils ne trouvent pas. Pas facile de paramètrer Hylafax, certainement. 

On reste en attente et je reviens dès que j'ai une réponse de leur part.


----------



## tornade13 (1 Décembre 2007)

Merci Pacou, sympa de revenir me tenir au courant


----------



## pacou (8 Janvier 2008)

J'ai (peut-être) enfin la solution :

YajHFC


il m'a récupéré une liste de fax sur le serveur, il me dit bienvenue, il ne me fait pas de message d'erreur, il est rapide.

En test de production chez moi.


----------



## tornade13 (16 Janvier 2008)

Salut Pacou

J'ai essayé YajHFC et j'ai aussi une liste de FAX mais pas consultable et de plus les numéros ne correspondent a a aucuns de mes contacts connus, a me demander si ce sont bien mes FAX ??

Ceci dit l'envoi marche très bien, si tu a d'autres info je suis preneur.


----------



## pacou (17 Janvier 2008)

J'ai a vrai dire les même problèmes.

Je n'avais pas suffisamment testé la dernière fois : je me suis emballé, croyant avoir trouvé la merveille.

Je n'arrive pas à trouver quoique ce soit de fiable à 100%.

Déprimant, cette histoire  .


----------



## tornade13 (17 Janvier 2008)

Salut Pacou

L'avantage c'est que l'envoi fonctionne, pour le reste effectivement y'a du boulot et comme tu dis rien de fonctionnel a  100%, même des softs payant ne fonctionne pas sous keyyo, le service client Keyyo répond toujours a coté de la plaque et me promet une version Mac de leur logiciel d'envoi de Fax mais pas de date, donc ça risque d'être très long.

Hésite pas non plus a faire la demande ça ne peut que faire avancer les choses  

Bonne journée


----------



## pacou (18 Janvier 2008)

Déjà fait par mail et téléphone. Si on est que 2 ça va pas avancer des masses


----------



## tornade13 (18 Janvier 2008)

On est trois   j'ai un pote qui utilise Keyyo depuis pas mal de temps, pareil des demandes sur des options qui devait etre mise en place, mais il voit jamais rien venir


----------



## vflorin (23 Janvier 2008)

J'ai suivi la discussion ci-avant, et j'ai installé YajHFC, qui est une applet Java, lourde... mais qui fonctionne.

Dans la configuration de l'onglet "Serveur", il faut bien indiquer le numéro de la ligne de fax (et non pas le numéro de la ligne "voix") attribué par Keyyo.

La liste des fax affichée par défaut semble être celle de tous les faxs envoyés par les clients de Keyyo via la passerelle Fax. La lecture de leur contenu est interdite (ouf !), mais on voit quand même les numéros des destinataires, ça c'est moyen.

Ensuite, pour envoyer, il suffit de choisir un fichier .ps ou .pdf (testé), et voilà. Il n'y a pas vraiment d'indication, par contre, sur le fait que le fax ait bien été envoyé. À moins qu'il y ait un retour d'erreur si le fax ne passe pas, je n'ai pas encore essayé.

Dernière astuce : quand vous quittez YajHFC, faites-le dans la fenêtre de l'applet Java, et pas dans le menu de la barre des menus, sinon vous perdez vos réglages...


----------



## tornade13 (24 Janvier 2008)

Salut

Merci vflorin pour ses informations


----------



## tornade13 (8 Février 2008)

Salut

Chez moi *yajhfc* est en rade, message erreur "Broken pipe" alors qu'avant tout marchait bien pour l'envoi, Keyyo ne répond plus aux mails et au téléphone ils sont  la ramasse 

Du nouveau chez vous


----------



## pacou (10 Février 2008)

Chez moi seul jHylafax envoi des fax.

J'ai eu le service technique et client chez Keyyo, très longuement, via mail et téléphone, et ils prennent le sujet très au sérieux.

Je leur ai envoyé des tonnes de logs système, pour les aider dans leur recherche.


Pour l'instant peu de résultat, mais au moins ils se bougent.

Par contre, côté logiciels, je suis déçu par le peu, voire l'absence, d'aide qu'ils veulent bien donner.

Rien à foutre, il semblerait.


Je vous enjoins à utiliser le support de Keyyo sur le WEB. Utilisez mon n° de Ticket : 
Merci d'inclure :

        [Ticket #43318]

dans le sujet de votre future correspondance concernant ce problème. 

Le sujet était Problème envoi de Fax depuis Mac OS X 10.5.1


----------



## tornade13 (11 Février 2008)

Salut Pacou,

Les seules fois ou j'ai pu obtenir de l'aide de Keyyo concernant l'envoi e FAX sur OSX c'était pour me répondre qu'il travaillait dessux :mouais: 

Pareil je suis très deçu du peu de logiciels client hylafax fonctionnant "correctement" sur OSX plusieurs fois j'ai contacté les développeurs de MacHylafax sans jamais obtenir de réponses  

Tu me dis envoyer les FAX par jHylafax ?? j'ai déjà essayé mais sans résultats,  est-ce une nouvelle version??


----------



## pacou (12 Février 2008)

tornade13 a dit:


> Tu me dis envoyer les FAX par jHylafax ?? j'ai déjà essayé mais sans résultats,  est-ce une nouvelle version??



Que nenni!

Par contre il faut penser à envoyer des fichiers PostScript.

On obtient ce type de fichier via l'impression, bouton "PDF", "Enregistrer en format PostScript..."

C'est nul, mais ça marche.


----------



## tornade13 (12 Février 2008)

Curieusement chez moi rien a faire, cela ne marche pas :mouais:


----------



## pacou (15 Février 2008)

tornade13 a dit:


> Curieusement chez moi rien a faire, cela ne marche pas :mouais:



Curieusement, chez moi, cela ne marche plus.

Je suis en contact permanent avec le SAV, rien y fait.

Ils veulent mes logs système ...


----------



## tornade13 (15 Février 2008)

Salut Pacou

J'ai contacté plusieurs fois le SAV jamais de réponse c'est pas très sérieux je trouve, c'est comme l'attente musicale, qui devait etre mise en place fin décembre puis début janvier  c'est en permanence repoussé.

Si il pouvait nous porter le logiciel de fax windows sur OSX se serait excellent


----------



## pacou (15 Février 2008)

y a t-il des solutions mail to fax pas trop cher, voilà ma future mission


----------



## tornade13 (15 Février 2008)

Mon fils a un pc et j'ai installé la version pc to fax de keyyo il m'arrive de l'allumer pour envoyer un Fax c'est hyper rapide et bien foutu,  essaye a l'occasion.


----------



## pacou (16 Février 2008)

tornade13 a dit:


> Mon fils a un pc et j'ai installé la version pc to fax de keyyo il m'arrive de l'allumer pour envoyer un Fax c'est hyper rapide et bien foutu,  essaye a l'occasion.



Je l'ai sur mon Mac.  
L'ennui, c'est que si on prépare un fax, il faut penser à l'enregistrer en PostScript car sinon cela ne marche pas.

Pour moi, c'est une question de principe : ils mettent une doc en ligne pour faire fonctionner keyyo fax sur tout ordi, ça doit DONC fonctionner sur Mac. C'est que je suis un peu têtu quand je veux.


----------



## tornade13 (16 Février 2008)

Salut Pacou


Entièrement d'accord avec toi  mais on est bien obligé de subir, ce qui me met en rogne c'est le service clients Keyyo qui nous promet des choses qui n'arrive jamais 

On est une minorité il faut faire avec :rose:


----------



## pacou (18 Février 2008)

Le problème c'est qu'on paye les pots cassés : ils sont nouveaux sur le marché, et c'est parce qu'il y a cisco derrière que cela tient.

Il y a le même problème avec l'annuaire universel : demandes, et tu verras. Ils sont "en cours de négociation".

Je dirais toutefois que la plupart des trucs que je demande finit toujours par arriver :

- le blocage des appels par type de numéros sortant (portables, fixes ...)
- les mises à jour firmware de mes Linksys SPA922 avec le français en prime
- des précisions sur le transfert d'appel accompagné,

Fonctionnalité ou explications, j'ai toujours ce que je demande à un moment ou un autre.

Reste le fax ... et l'annuaire universel ... et la blacklist ...


----------



## tornade13 (18 Février 2008)

Salut

La mise en attente musicale était dispo et fonctionnait bien ! Sous prétexte d'amélioration,  aujourd'hui elle ne fonctionne plus du tout... tu peu t'en charger aussi


----------



## pacou (4 Avril 2008)

yajhfc-0_3_6.jar
http://yajhfc.berlios.de/
C'est une mise à jour de début mars 2008.

J'ai fait un seul et unique test (je me suis envoyé un fax) et ça a fonctionné.
Je n'ai pas eu les habituels messages d'erreur, il a bien suivi la transmission.
Par contre, toujours impossible de visualiser le fax via le logiciel.

Peut être enfin le bout du tunnel?


----------



## tornade13 (6 Avril 2008)

Salut Pacou

Merci de l'info, je vais tester aussi cette version.


----------



## tornade13 (7 Avril 2008)

Salut pacou

Essayer yajhfc, pas encore convaincu   1er Fax ok envoyer et reçu 2 eme erreur, 3 envoyé jamais reçu   poubelle.

Cependant en cherchant un peu je suis tombé sur un article paru dans avosmac mentinnant le fait de povoir faire tourner des .exe sur OSX, grace a Darwine 
1- Décompresser l'image disque et faire glisser le dossier Darwine dans applications
2- Recuperer pctofax de Keyyo 3- Lancer Wine Helper qui se trouve dans le dossier darwine
4- A parrtir du menu Open ouvrir le fichier .exe de pctofax et suivre les instruction pour son installation.
Pour lancer par la suite PctoFax lancer son .exe

Par contre X11 doit être installer pour que tout fonctionne, c'est pas très beau, mais ça fonctionne parfaitement, l'envoi est bien géré,  un dizaine de Fax pour l'instant et tout est ok.

En attendant l'hypothétique sortie de la version Mac de PctoFax c'est peut être la solution.


----------



## pacou (8 Avril 2008)

Pour ça, il y a aussi la version payante, et qui à l'air convainquant, CrossOver, basé sur Darwine en plus "user friendly" comme ils disent.

Je n'ai essayé l'autre que une fois. Je vais retenter le coup.

C'est assez dommage, cette histoire.


----------



## tornade13 (17 Mai 2008)

Bonjour

Du nouveau sur l'envoi de Fax avec keyyo, j'ai utilisé Darwin et l'application keyyofax.exe jusqu'a cela ne marche plus sans aucune raisons.

Je me suis remis en quete de trouver le "soft" et j'ai de nouveau essayer machylafax qui a présent fonctionne sans message d'erreur, mail de confirmation ok, page de garde parametrable, logiciel rapide,  bref cela fait quelques jours que j'envoi des Fax et tout est ok

Seul bémol environ 36$ mais si cela permet enfin de plus se prendre la tête.

Tiens moi au courant Pacou


----------



## pacou (19 Mai 2008)

J'avoue que j'avais lâché prise.

Je réessaye donc ce soft. Est ce une mise à jour?


----------



## tornade13 (19 Mai 2008)

Salut
ben non a priori c'est pas une mise a jour ?? petite erreur lors d'un gros fax aujourd'hui mais tout est passé au deuxième essai.


----------



## tornade13 (7 Juillet 2008)

Salut Pacou

Du nouveau de ton coté ?? Personnellement MAcHylafax est foireux depuis plusiseurs semaine, Keyyo me confirme qu'ils ni sont pour rien :mouais:


----------



## pacou (8 Juillet 2008)

J'arrête de me prendre la tête avec ça pour l'instant. Je n'utilise donc pas le fax keyyo.

Peut être devrions nous leur suggérer le fax par mail?


----------



## tornade13 (22 Juillet 2008)

Salut

Je répond un peu tardivement

J'ai suggéré à Keyyo de mettre en place pour les abonnés un service de Fax en ligne, j'ai été rappelé par un conseillé qui m'a indiqué que cette demande a été de nombreuse fois évoqué.

Sinon rien de nouveau, hormis le fait que je fax depuis PC


----------



## nt-desk (23 Juillet 2008)

J'ai trouvé une solution pour l'envoi de fax via mac en utilisant le compte keyyo.

Le logiciel en question est téléchargeable depuis: 

- Page du projet : http://yajhfc.berlios.de/
- Lien pour le téléchargement :
http://prdownload.berlios.de/yajhfc/yajhfc-0_3_6.jar


*L' Utilisation de YajHFC ( Yet another Java HylaFAX Client ) :*

- Installation :
- Executer YajHFC
- Menu Bonus->Options
- Ligne de commande de visualisation Postscript :
- /Applications/Preview.app/Contents/MacOS/Preview %s
- Intervalle de rafraichissement de l'affichage : 60s
- Intervalle d'actualisationde l'état du serveur : 60s
- Nom de la machine hôte : fax.keyyo.net
- Port : 21
- Utilisateur : numéro de la ligne fax au format international
- Mot de passe : mot de passe fournit sur le site
- Il n'y a pas de mode administrateur
- Adresse email pour les notifications : Email où les notifications d'envoi sont envoyés, par exemple l'email e-mail de réception indiqué dans les paramètres de la ligne de fax


*Envoi d'un document :*

- Ouvrir le document à envoyer avec le logiciel aproprié
- Menu Fichier->Imprimer
- Cliquer sur le bouton PDF->Enregistrer au format PostScript
- Enregistrer le fichier
- Ouvrir YajHFC
- Menu Fax->Envoyer
- Choisir le fichier précédemment enregistré
- Choisir le numéro du destinataire (format national ou international)
- Cliquer sur Envoyer
- Fermer YajHFC


Utilisation de MacHylafax ( The HylaFAX Client for Mac OS X ) :
- Page du projet : http://www.machylafax.com/
- Lien pour le téléchargement :
http://www.machylafax.com/download.aspx?cmd=proceed
- Installation (version de demo 14 jours) :
- Executer MacHylafax
- Menu MacHylafax->Préférences
- Host Name : fax.keyyo.net
- Port : 21
- User Name : numéro de la ligne fax au format international
- Password : mot de passe fournit sur le site
- E-Mail : Email ou les notification d'envoi sont envoyés, par exemple
l'email e-mail de réception indiqué dans les paramètres de la ligne de fax
- Fermer MacHylafax
- Envoi d'un document :
- Ouvrir le document à envoyer avec le logiciel aproprié
- Menu Fichier->Imprimer
- Cliquer sur le bouton PDF->Send To MacHylafax
- MacHylafax s'ouvre automatiquement
- Choisir le numéro du destinataire (format national ou international)
- Cliquer sur Send Fax
- Fermer MacHylafax

:king:


----------



## tornade13 (23 Juillet 2008)

nt-desk

J'allais répondre que ces logiciels ont été testés et re-testés par moi et Pacou sans grands résultats hormis MacHylafax qui à fonctionné "chez moi" et qui ne fonctionne plus de puis quelques temps, sans que Keyyo sache me répondre.

Mais une ligne sur ton post m'à interpellé :
*Host name : fax.keyyo.net*

Sur le site de Keyyo il est fait mention de : fax.phonesystems.net

Nouvel essai a l'instant avec ce _nouveau_ nom de serveur et tout est OK  en espérant que ce ne soit pas "encore" temporaire.

Merci à toi nt-desk

>Pacou à toi d'essayer


----------



## pacou (24 Juillet 2008)

Je m'en vais essayer ça.

Si ça marche, alors homme ou femme, nt-desk recevra un gros poutou électronique.


----------



## pacou (24 Juillet 2008)

Checking server profile 'Default'.
Host: fax.keyyo.net
Port: 21
Username: ########
Password: ********
Email:#########
Server profile appears to be valid.
Checking fax job.
Filename: /tmp/input40023.pdf
Fax numbers: 1
Fax number #1 is +33 #########
Passive FTP has been enabled.
Fax job appears to be valid.
Starting processing.
Sending fax 1 of 1 to +33 ##########...
Generating cover page.

java.net.ConnectException: Operation timed out
ERROR - Failed to queue fax.
Please check with your server administrator


En conclusion : marche pas, MacHylafax


----------



## pacou (24 Juillet 2008)

Je viens de réessayer YAJHFC, et là ça a marché.
Même la visualisation du fax dans l'interface.

Pas de triomphalisme pour autant, la solution n'est pas pratique sans pont entre les logiciels et celui ci.


----------



## nt_desk (25 Juillet 2008)

Je vous en prie


----------



## pacou (16 Septembre 2008)

J'ai eu la semaine dernière le service technique de Keyyo.

Ils ont connaissance du projet yajhc et m'ont transmis le lien pour le téléchargement pour la version 0.3.8 qui vient de sortir.

Donc on peut dire que ce logiciel a leur aval, et je l'ai retesté avec succès ce WE.

Enfin la solution, donc.


----------



## pierreanantes (6 Octobre 2008)

Un fax partagé en réseau (idéal pour un groupe de travail ) sous OSX c'est simple, gratuit, il suffit de paramétrer, tout est inclu dans OSX 

http://doc.algodata.fr/wiki/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=10747925


----------



## pacou (7 Octobre 2008)

Soit, c'est une fonction qui existe depuis Mac OS X 10.1 ou 10.2

Mais nous ne parlons pas de ce type de fax, ici, mais de fax sur internet.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2008)

pacou a dit:


> Soit, c'est une fonction qui existe depuis Mac OS X 10.1 ou 10.2



10.3, seulement depuis 10.3 !


----------



## tornade13 (9 Octobre 2008)

J'ai acheté la licence MacHylafax, tout fonctionne depuis plusieurs semaines, parfois une erreur d'envoi, suffit d'attendre quelques minutes et tout repart... bref content


----------



## pacou (10 Octobre 2008)

On peut en savoir plus?
Comme je n'ai jamais réussi à le faire fonctionner, je voudrais savoir ce qu'il apporte vraiment comme confort.
Leur SAV est à ceihr, ils ne répondent jamais, à moins que cela se soit amélioré?


----------



## tornade13 (10 Octobre 2008)

Salut Pacou

MacHylafax est écrit pour osx et pas en java comme la plupart des autres softs, le service SAV est toujours a chier, mais le logiciel fonctionne bien.


----------



## pacou (17 Octobre 2008)

nt-desk a dit:


> J'ai trouvé une solution pour l'envoi de fax via mac en utilisant le compte keyyo.
> 
> Le logiciel en question est téléchargeable depuis:
> 
> ...


nt desk va être content et devrais demander des royalties : keyyo a repris texto son post pour l'utilisation des logiciels.

C'est dans la rubrique "configuration expert".


----------



## tornade13 (20 Octobre 2008)

Salut

J'avais envoyé un message a Keyyo il y'a de ça quelque temps en mentionnant le fait que leurs infos n'était pas a jour, et leur ai envoyés le lien de nos échanges, et je pense comme tu le dit qu'il s'en sont très fortement inspiré


----------



## patoli (17 Novembre 2010)

Je me permets de remonter ce post ...

J'ai acheté machylafax, mais dès que je tente d'envoyer un fax, cela me met
java.lang.NullPointerException
ERROR - Failed to queue fax.
Please check with your server administrator

Que puis-je faire Svp ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2010)

patoli a dit:


> Que puis-je faire Svp ?



Ben &#8230; Si tu veux qu'on t'aide, la première chose à faire serait de nous donner des détails (tous les détails), parce que là, ton logiciel, on ne sait même pas sur quoi il tourne, et ce sur quoi il tourne, on ne sait pas quel système l'anime, ni sur quoi il est branché


----------



## patoli (18 Novembre 2010)

Tous les détails sur machylafax sont dans le post, sur les pages précédentes  

voici le lien du site : http://machylafax.webcogs.com/

j'ai mac OS X 10.5.8 , avec une livebox


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2010)

patoli a dit:


> Tous les détails sur machylafax sont dans le post, sur les pages précédentes
> 
> voici le lien du site : http://machylafax.webcogs.com/
> 
> j'ai mac OS X 10.5.8 , avec une livebox



Mais ce ne sont pas les détails là dessus, qu'on te demande mais ceux sur ce qu'il y a chez toi ! Quel ordinateur, sous quel système, relié à quoi (et comment : avec quel(s) câble(s)), est tu en IP-ADSL ou en zone dégroupée, et dans ce dernier cas, es tu en dégroupage total ou partiel ?) &#8230;


----------

